# Cedar Plank....



## Paymaster (Jun 6, 2011)

...Salmon tonite! Grilled over charcoal with shrimp and asparagus.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks............SCREAMIN' GOOD!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 6, 2011)

What type of cedar did you use (red or white)? I've used white for planking salmon and it was AMAZING. I have been trying to find the two recipes that inspired me because I want to make the marinade again...

Do you use other woods for planks and if so, which with which meats/fish? I have access to lots of slab wood thanks to having a sawmill at the farm...oak, hickory, butternut, maple, and ash come to mind. But I'm not sure what to cook on which planks...How thick was your plank and how long did you soak it? (I soaked my planks in the bathtub for about 4 hours...).


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

geez, you coulda gotten splinters, cws...


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh man, I almost didn't click on this thread because I thought it was a question about using cedar planks... but Yowza! Fantastic dinner Paymaster. Everything looks perfect! You've got a nice array of food on that plate.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 7, 2011)

White Cedar I believe. I purchased them packaged for food use in a cooking utensil store.They were about a 1/4" thick and I soaked them about an hour.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2011)

What other types of wood do they sell? I keep telling my DH he should get into making planks...we have enough lumber to built two houses...well, maybe not that much, but this hobby produces more lumber than he can use (or sell).


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2011)

i bought cedar planks recently at a cooking store (chef central), and i saw alder and apple wood planks for grilling alongside the cedar.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 7, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> What other types of wood do they sell? I keep telling my DH he should get into making planks...we have enough lumber to built two houses...well, maybe not that much, but this hobby produces more lumber than he can use (or sell).


Are you familiar with Ted Reader? he has a book out on plank cooking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, Rock. I wasn't familiar with his book. I'll have to pick it up "next time I venture off the farm" (I know, that's beginning to sound like a broken record...). Venturing off the farm means heading to the city of Ottawa, not the little villages here. I almost got off the farm on Saturday, but instead, it was suggested it would be better if I stuck around and mowed the rest of the lawn...


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 7, 2011)

Ted has quite a few books out on grilling. He did a spot on a show on CTV called Cottage Country for a few years. He is from Southern Ontario.

I am all too familiar with your lifestyle. I live in a village up river from you. Population 250. Silos to the left, silos to the right.....Ottawa is 1 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw something interesting at the grocery store yesterday....
CEDAR COOKING PAPER!
Super thin sheets of cedar, for wrapping stuff in, then steaming or otherwise
cooking.... Didn't buy any, but I think I will next time I go there.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 7, 2011)

I bought a thing of untreated cedar fencing at Home Depot last week, chopped it down to several smaller pieces and used one on some salmon fillet.  The salmon came out good but it did not have that same cedar plank flavor and aroma as store bought planks.  I'm wondering if I should look for a different type of cedar.  This fencing material I believe was white cedar and it did not have that typical aromatic scent that you would find on grilling planks and closet liners.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2011)

Roadfix--I've used white cedar planks. Mind you, the salmon had mighty fine marinade. The smokiness combined with the marinade was excellent. I know I stashed my ingredients list somewhere...
Rock--I thought you were closer to TO?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 7, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Roadfix--..
> Rock--I thought you were closer to TO?



In the Valley, between Renfrew and Pembroke. Near the whitewater rafting companies....


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 7, 2011)

I think most folks use western red cedar for salmon--wrc grows on the NW coast (OR--AK), where lots of salmon is harvested.  

Any of the hardwoods that you use for smoking should be safe for using as planks--but I don't know how much flavor they would impart unless you got some smoke off of them.  Pecan, hickory, maple, fruit woods like apple or cherry all make good smoke.

No pine, unless you like the taste of turpentine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think Birch would work either. I have a bunch of black cherry....that might be interesting. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled "for planking saw logs" at the log auction in the fall...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock--ah, you're in that neck of the woods. So, your favorite foodie shops in Ottawa?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 7, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Rock--ah, you're in that neck of the woods. So, your favorite foodie shops in Ottawa?


 
La Botega in the Market, Nincatros on Merivale, Lucianos on Preston,(noticing a trend here?). My son lives in the market, so I am down there quite a bit, for cheese, LaPointes for fish (bring a small cooler. they will give you all the ice you need ) and other goodies. I still haven't checked out T&T Chinese grocery on Hunt Club. It is supposed to be collosal. I need some time to go there. I don't want to have to rush through. Sometimes I leave town through Summerset and stop at a few smaller places down there to get some Indian pickle type things, lemon grass and spices... thankfully we have a great German butcher/deli in Pembroke, which is the largest centre near my place.


----------

